# Mosquitoes



## marty319 (Jun 18, 2022)

Winter and spring like no other and now cannot go out unless you have a bath in deet.i have a propane fogger but can't buy the juice for it anymore here.ticks are bad as well.hows things in your area?


----------



## Tonty (Jun 18, 2022)

Mosquitos are fairly bad here. Not like what they were once when we were up by Swan River MB.  I spray my lawn with a sprayer and Bifen XTS sometime. That helps quite a bit. I don’t know if you can get that up there, though.


----------



## peakbagger (Jun 18, 2022)

I recently tried Picaridin as an alternative to DEET. It seems to work as well with less chemical odor and it does not damage plastic (although the 3M Ultrathon DEET product I use is far less agressive on plastic). The one tradeoff is avoid applying it anywhere near the eyes as if it gets in there it takes 24 hours for them to stop burning.


----------



## begreen (Jun 18, 2022)

The most pesky bug we get is the fruitfly when we have lots of harvested fruit in the house. There are no mosquitoes, no see-ums, black flies, etc.


----------



## marty319 (Jun 18, 2022)

begreen said:


> I love where we live. No mosquitoes, no see-ums, black flies, etc. The most pesky bug we get is the fruitfly when we have lots of harvested fruit in the house.


Lol I wish I had only fruitflys,a bowl full of aple cider vinegar and problem solved


----------



## begreen (Jun 18, 2022)

marty319 said:


> Lol I wish I had only fruitflys,a bowl full of aple cider vinegar and problem solved


Yes, I have fruit fly traps that get most of them. At times I have 6 or 7 of them set out along with a couple yellow sticky cards.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jun 18, 2022)

Tonty said:


> I spray my lawn with a sprayer and Bifen XTS sometime. That helps quite a bit.



Just did that this morning.  I use Talstar P though, which is the same as Bifen I/T.  May try Bifen XTS next, as it's oil based.  Ran 20 gallons of solution through my backpack mister all around outside.  I do it every summer, 2 or three times.  This was the first time this summer though.  I normally try to get out there soon after the trees leaf out.    I need some foliage so when I mist 20' up it has something to settle on.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jun 18, 2022)

We use cedar oil to treat for ticks and mosquitos.   It works as well as pyrethroid products and is much safer.   We apply it with a Stihl SR 200.    This will work for lawns too.


----------



## mcdougy (Jun 22, 2022)

Mosquitoes are just starting to show up here, nothing significant yet. I was on a jobsite (a local church) and the ticks were everywhere. They seemed to be drawn to the lumber? Crawling all over it. They all appeared to be female dog ticks, the deer tick isn't as common here luckily.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jun 22, 2022)

Ticks climb vegetation that hangs over trails so they can easily get onto animals passing by.   My guess is the lumber was stacked higher than the surrounding grass, etc.


----------



## mcdougy (Jun 23, 2022)

EatenByLimestone said:


> Ticks climb vegetation that hangs over trails so they can easily get onto animals passing by.   My guess is the lumber was stacked higher than the surrounding grass, etc.


It was a combination of variants was my guess. I had never encountered such a mass of ticks so quickly......the cement pad had been poured a week ahead of me showing up, the sand fill around the pad had been dumped only a few days prior to my first work day. As soon as I started laying the 2x4 plates on the pad the ticks started showing up. Within a hour I would estimate there was at least 25 ticks on the small amount of lumber I had laid down for the plates to do the stud layout. I had never encountered such a large amount of ticks. My assumption was that they had been drawn to the freshly placed sand from the long grass nearby, then became more active with me walking  around....? I was surprised by the amount, a helper that was on scene was completely freaked out..... As the project proceeded the number of ticks present seemed to dwindle. Some ticks did manage to climb to the top (8') of the wood siding, where they too met the smooth end of a estwing...


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jun 23, 2022)

Sandy areas tend to have more ticks, termites too.   Im not sure why ticks prefer the sandy places.


----------



## EbS-P (Jun 30, 2022)

EatenByLimestone said:


> We use cedar oil to treat for ticks and mosquitos.   It works as well as pyrethroid products and is much safer.   We apply it with a Stihl SR 200.    This will work for lawns too.


Considering paying for a treatment or doing it myself.   We have a wooded acre lot with neighbors on each side with the same.  Would I see any results treating just my lot?   It gets bad and the city will spray but I’ve not ever noticed much difference after they do.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jun 30, 2022)

Mosquitos?   Yes, but understand that there are 2 populations that you’re finding in your back yard.   Those that live on your land, and those that fly in.    It’s easy to treat the ones on your property.   The ones that fly in from places you can’t treat, that’s hard, lol. 

 A backpack rig like mentioned above will make quick work on grassy areas and shrubs.    It’s important to be folding those leaves up while treating.   They want shady, damp areas.  A hand sprayer would be difficult.    The wooded lot part might be difficult since that means different things to different people. If it’s trees with grass under, no problem.   Dense underbrush?  Harder, but if you have access to enough of it you can get it.    If it’s woods and has 6” of leaves on the ground that’d be impossible.   There are too many places to hide.      Trees themselves aren’t an issue since the wind keeps the upper leaves pretty dry.


----------



## marty319 (Jul 4, 2022)

I've exhausted my search looking for fogging solution here in canada .I have a friend going stateside shortly to grand forks ND and possibly Minneapolis. What can she pick up for my propane fogger as mosquitoes are unbearable at times here.


----------



## SpaceBus (Jul 4, 2022)

The mosquitoes here were not really significant until the last two weeks, each of which had one heavy rain. The humidity is down today, but the larger biting flies (deer flies, etc.) are out in force when it's dry. We can't seem to win this summer. I put some fly paper up in the alpaca shacka in the hopes it would cut down their numbers some. I'll be putting some in the chicken coop along with a bug light this evening. I put the bug light in there every year, it's near impossible to keep the bugs out of the coop. My chickens don't mind the "fast food" but it gets a bit excessive.


----------



## begreen (Jul 4, 2022)

SpaceBus said:


> My chickens don't mind the "fast food" but it gets a bit excessive.


On a positive note, lots of bugs are a healthy protein supply for birds.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jul 4, 2022)

marty319 said:


> I've exhausted my search looking for fogging solution here in canada .I have a friend going stateside shortly to grand forks ND and possibly Minneapolis. What can she pick up for my propane fogger as mosquitoes are unbearable at times here.
> 
> View attachment 296751


X2 is labeled for powered applicators.    Commercial is not.    But always read labels to be sure.   

This is what we use.  It does a great job and is not harmful if applied incorrectly.    Make sure to flush equipment after use as it can react to stainless steel.   Any “green” product can gum up equipment if not flushed after use.









						Nature-Cide Pesticides and Repellents
					

Nature-Cide products are Pesticides and Repellents used by the professional pest control industry, made from all-natural plant based essential oils. All Nature-Cide products are proudly made in the USA.



					nature-cide.com
				




I’m not sure if it’s offered in Canada.


----------



## begreen (Jul 5, 2022)

Look at the bright side. You could be dealing with lake flies off of Lake Erie.


----------



## marty319 (Jul 5, 2022)

Well we get those fish flies as well but not that bad lol


----------



## EbS-P (Jul 5, 2022)

I just got the cheapest new backpack fogger/mister on on eBay. 60 cc.  Leaving town for a while  but will report back on how it runs.  Just couldn’t justify a name brand.


----------



## vbu (Jul 11, 2022)

I use Bifen IT in a handheld sprayer (2 gallon), which connects to something called mosquito sniper, which is hooked up to my backpack leaf blower. I already had the backpack leaf blower, and for 40 ish dollars this turns your backpack blower into a fogger when you want it to. Works very well. Only downside is that you have to carry the 2 gal sprayer around in addition to having the blower on your back, but it works for me.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jul 12, 2022)

The only otherdownside is you're wearing a fine mist of Bifen IT afterwords.   It is a neurotoxin.    Biden IT and other pyrethroids  have controlled access in many states.   Please be careful.


----------



## vbu (Jul 12, 2022)

EatenByLimestone said:


> The only otherdownside is you're wearing a fine mist of Bifen IT afterwords.   It is a neurotoxin.    Biden IT and other pyrethroids  have controlled access in many states.   Please be careful.


Yes I always wear a respirator with the right filter, and coveralls, even if it's 100 degrees outside. And I take a shower afterwards. But you're right, people need to be careful


----------



## begreen (Jul 13, 2022)

EatenByLimestone said:


> The only otherdownside is you're wearing a fine mist of Bifen IT afterwords. It is a neurotoxin. Biden IT and other pyrethroids have controlled access in many states. Please be careful.


Another downside is that it's an equal opportunity killer, knocking off a lot of beneficial insects along with the temporary removal of the mosquitos.


----------



## EbS-P (Jul 13, 2022)

Well the cheap eBay blower/ mister arrived cracked and with no straps.  Your get what you pay for.   I don’t need another project. It’s going back.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jul 14, 2022)

We started off with a cheap blower.  It can't remember the brand.  It could also spread granules which seemed really cool at the time.   I think it was around $250.  It worked and proved the concept.   Never spread granules with it.   One day the cap blew off while driving down the road.. 
 Now we have 3 of the Sthils and the Z Spray.


----------



## vbu (Jul 14, 2022)

When you spray/ fog Bifen make sure to stay away from any plant with flowers on it. Like begreen said its a non selective killer, so if you spray it on flowers you'll kill the bees too, and that's the last thing you want to do


----------



## NewGuy132 (Jul 14, 2022)

I've been using Bifen for a couple years now and it works great.  I just have the 2 gallon pump sprayer and am looking to get a fogger.  I'm surrounded on 3 sides by woods and there is a swamp not too far back.  They are starting to get bad again.  It is almost time for another spray.


----------



## vbu (Jul 14, 2022)

NewGuy132 said:


> I've been using Bifen for a couple years now and it works great.  I just have the 2 gallon pump sprayer and am looking to get a fogger.  I'm surrounded on 3 sides by woods and there is a swamp not too far back.  They are starting to get bad again.  It is almost time for another spray.


Do you have a blower or even better a backpack blower? If so, look at getting a mosquito sniper. I use it with a backpack blower and it works awesome


----------



## NewGuy132 (Jul 14, 2022)

vbu said:


> Do you have a blower or even better a backpack blower? If so, look at getting a mosquito sniper. I use it with a backpack blower and it works awesome


I do have a backpack blower.  I took a look at it after you posted about it.  I might have to buy one to give it a try.  There really isn't a need to buy a $500 Stihl fogger if this does even close to the same thing.


----------



## bigealta (Jul 15, 2022)

Has anyone tried a bunch of water filled buckets placed around the property with a mosquito dunk in each one? Acts as a breeding ground trap.


----------



## vbu (Jul 15, 2022)

NewGuy132 said:


> I do have a backpack blower.  I took a look at it after you posted about it.  I might have to buy one to give it a try.  There really isn't a need to buy a $500 Stihl fogger if this does even close to the same thing.


I bought it with the same mindset, and buying a real fogger hasn't crossed my mind since. It really works great, and I'd say it works way better than the smaller stihl foggers. Their smaller ones have a 27cc engine, where my backpack blower is a 49cc. This gives you way more power to blow up trees and blow deep in the shrubs.

There is the 'inconvenience' of having to carry the handheld sprayer, but it's a lot less weight on your back. Imagine your backpack blower and 18lbs of water, that'll get old quick. 

You do have to get the right handheld sprayer though, they tell you which ones you can use. Let me know if you have any questions. I'm about to go outside and fog my yard, lol


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jul 16, 2022)

The Sr200 states it’ll carry 2.1 gallons of water, but it’s a lot closer to 3.   

I wish it had a bigger tank.   It’s not the size of the motor that’s the limiting factor, it’s the water tank.   The next size up has a larger motor and larger tank.  I don’t want to hoof the larger motor around, lol.  At least with the tank, it drains on you, it gets lighter throughout the job!     

I do wish it had hip straps.   It’d be nice to rest some of that weight on the hips.   I understand that you can buy them, but I’ve only had to wear it for an hour at a time.   Not too bad.


----------



## semipro (Jul 16, 2022)

begreen said:


> On a positive note, lots of bugs are a healthy protein supply for birds.


It does seem like since we've been feeding the wild birds we see a lot fewer flying bugs.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jul 16, 2022)

How are the mice and chipmunks?


----------



## semipro (Jul 16, 2022)

EatenByLimestone said:


> How are the mice and chipmunks?


Lots of chipmunks, not so many mice.


----------



## NewGuy132 (Jul 18, 2022)

EatenByLimestone said:


> How are the mice and chipmunks?


Everywhere you look there is a chipmunk at my place.  My dogs love to chase them and occasionally they get a kill.  The mice seem to be much more under control.  I probably get 1-2  a week in the pool skimmer.  I think that it also helps that we have a health population of garter snakes in the back yard.   I think they keep the mouse population in control.


----------



## begreen (Jul 18, 2022)

semipro said:


> It does seem like since we've been feeding the wild birds we see a lot fewer flying bugs.


Yes, birds and bats consume a lot of bugs. Swallows are particularly good. Put up some bird and bat houses.


----------



## peakbagger (Jul 18, 2022)

That is the problem with nuking the yard and surroundings with chemicals, no doubt it is impacting the food chain. Lots of studies out there showing that the insect population is dropping precipitously and that is translating to less birds.


----------



## begreen (Jul 18, 2022)

Yes, I get concerned when driving through lush landscapes and there are no bug splatters on the car. This is happening with a lot greater frequency.


----------



## peakbagger (Jul 18, 2022)

Racheal Carson called it the Silent Spring, she was against environmentally persistent chemicals like DDT but no doubt overuse of pesticides to overcontrol insects is still going on. Talk to any beekeeper, colony collapse disorder is happening all over and many believe that the colonies are just weakened by a variety of things like nicotine based pesticides so they cant fight off the mites and other parasites.


----------



## tlc1976 (Jul 18, 2022)

I don’t have much for mosquitoes in my yard, but I get a lot of birds and I’ve got an absolute ton of spiders, big ones. I hear they eat mosquitoes, so I don’t spray the property. I just spray the house really good with ortho home defense to keep them out.


----------



## EbS-P (Jul 18, 2022)

Send the no name eBay back pack blower back.  Mosquito ninja on the way for my Ego battery blower.  Might get another battery for it. Or a chainsaw and battery combo.  If I do that it’s probably going to lead to an EGO battery mower.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jul 19, 2022)

I have the Ego mower.   Its been great!


----------



## semipro (Jul 19, 2022)

peakbagger said:


> That is the problem with nuking the yard and surroundings with chemicals, no doubt it is impacting the food chain. Lots of studies out there showing that the insect population is dropping precipitously and that is translating to less birds.


Our garden and fruit trees do not seem to produce nearly as well as they have in the past.  
I've looked into this and there's compelling evidence that it may be because of a shortage of pollinators - blooms whither on the vine rather than growing into fruit. 
Even though my wife is highly allergic to insect stings we don't use pesticides.  
Gotta keep the big picture in mind.


----------



## begreen (Jul 19, 2022)

semipro said:


> Our garden and fruit trees do not seem to produce nearly as well as they have in the past.
> I've looked into this and there's compelling evidence that it may be because of a shortage of pollinators - blooms whither on the vine rather than growing into fruit.
> Even though my wife is highly allergic to insect stings we don't use pesticides.
> Gotta keep the big picture in mind.


We got poor pollination this spring due to the cold, wet weather. Have you tried mason bees? They don't sting and are out earlier than honeybees.


----------



## semipro (Jul 19, 2022)

begreen said:


> Have you tried mason bees? They don't sting and are out earlier than honeybees.


Funny - my wife and I were just discussing Mason bees today.  We intend to try some out.


----------



## SpaceBus (Jul 24, 2022)

bigealta said:


> Has anyone tried a bunch of water filled buckets placed around the property with a mosquito dunk in each one? Acts as a breeding ground trap.


I have been considering doing something like this, but with a few hundred gallons of water, some plants, and mosquitofish. I'm just not sure if it will work here because many of the native mosquito species live in mud/very small vernal pools and may not be attracted to larger bodies of water. There are a few buckets/wheelbarrows laying around that do accumulate some rainwater, but never have any larvae in them.


----------



## EbS-P (Oct 24, 2022)

Update. We have been spaying since late august about every 3 weeks or so.   Chose stop the bite and mosquito sniper attached to my ego battery blower.  

The effectiveness is AMAZING.   Wish we did this years ago   Mix at 8 oz a gallon and one gallon does the whole backyard and 1/2 the front.  Guessing we are covering 20000 sq ft maybe closer to 15.   

Highly recommended.  Takes 15 minutes tops.


----------



## SpaceBus (Oct 24, 2022)

EbS-P said:


> Update. We have been spaying since late august about every 3 weeks or so.   Chose stop the bite and mosquito sniper attached to my ego battery blower.
> 
> The effectiveness is AMAZING.   Wish we did this years ago   Mix at 8 oz a gallon and one gallon does the whole backyard and 1/2 the front.  Guessing we are covering 20000 sq ft maybe closer to 15.
> 
> ...


I wonder what the 80% inert ingredients are. The active ingredients sound like the stuff in my non-toxic mosquito repellant, so I will give it a try come next mud season.


----------



## EbS-P (Oct 24, 2022)

SpaceBus said:


> I wonder what the 80% inert ingredients are. The active ingredients sound like the stuff in my non-toxic mosquito repellant, so I will give it a try come next mud season.


Water…..   if we get a good windy day it blows them back into the yard but I’m impressed.


----------

